# SSD antivirus



## Darkgundam111 (May 26, 2010)

should i disable real time scanning on antivirus program? (i'm using eset smart security)

also any tips for a new ssd? i just installed windows 7 and did alot of the tweaks that i have found from google.


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2010)

Don't think it will matter as i believe it's when the drive writes is when wearing starts not reading.

I turn off my pagefile, hibernation file, indexing and superfetch.  I also have temp files saved to a normally HDD.

EDIT: Don't defrag either it's not required..


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 26, 2010)

If you don't want the page file used so much won't getting more ram fix that? I'd never disable my page file as time to time I run into poorly coded programs that won't run with it disabled.


----------



## Hockster (May 26, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Don't think it will matter as i believe it's when the drive writes is when wearing starts not reading.
> 
> I turn off my pagefile, hibernation file, indexing and superfetch.  I also have temp files saved to a normally HDD.
> 
> EDIT: Don't defrag either it's not required..



Turning off the pagefile isn't a good thing. Windows will make one anyway, and many apps will freakout if it's not there. Disabling Indexing isn't recommended either.
http://www.tweakhound.com/windows7/tweaking/5.html
http://www.tweakhound.com/windows7/tweaking/7.html


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 26, 2010)

cool. thanks guys.


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you don't want the page file used so much won't getting more ram fix that? I'd never disable my page file as time to time I run into poorly coded programs that won't run with it disabled.



Well i am on 8GB so that helps a load.



Hockster said:


> Turning off the pagefile isn't a good thing. Windows will make one anyway, and many apps will freakout if it's not there. Disabling Indexing isn't recommended either.
> http://www.tweakhound.com/windows7/tweaking/5.html
> http://www.tweakhound.com/windows7/tweaking/7.html



Been running from 6-8GB over 2 years now and only one program gave me a issue and that was Titans Quest.  And before that when i was using 4GB of ram i just put it on another HDD which still would not be on a SSD.

Indexing on a SSD  your kidding right ?.  By time it's read the indexing files it most likly found the file anyways.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 26, 2010)

So if i have 4 gb of ram, should i still disable the page file? or just make it small, like 200mb?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 26, 2010)

its best to move the page file to a separate HDD,

otherwise make it smaller if your not running out of ram... 400MB or less should suffice..



however if your system crashes you wont get a full system dump.


----------



## Hockster (May 26, 2010)

Only move the pagefile to a different drive if that drive is faster than the OS drive.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 26, 2010)

its still a good idea to move it even if its slightly slower,

why?  the same reson people run RAID 0.

its faster becouse it can read / write to the page file on Drive B while drive A is reading the Data.


unless the 2nd drive is a POS its still a good idea to run the page file on it....

also if the 2nd disk is faster, why isnt your OS on it? .... (hypothetical question)


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 26, 2010)

thank you guys for the valuable info. will do the smaller page file, cuz my second harddrive is a regular sata 2 drive, and i guess thats alot slower than the ssd.


----------



## RejZoR (May 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if ESET is using any scan optimizations in their antivirus but others like Kaspersky, Symantec and avast! utilize internal scan cache so the files that were scanned aren't repeatedly scanned again, reducing scan overhead significantly but also not decreasing security in any way (the file is scanned again if modified or if there is a new update available, permanent cached files are not scanned until modified, these are internally whitelisted). Otherwise read on SSD doesn't decrease its lifespan. Only (over)writting does.


----------

